# Capetown Castle - William Purcell



## Wendy (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello, Anyone out there who would have been on the Capetown Castle with my late father William (Bill/Billy) Purcell, he served as a deck steward on board from April 1957 to January 1959. He would have only been 19 at the start. Apparently on one of his voyages he met and became friendly with John Lucas of Lucas Aerospace, who was on a cruise recovering from a serious illness. I'd love to know more of exactly what he would have done on board, what life would have been like etc. Also if anyone out there actually met him that would be fantastic.
Regards
Wendy


----------

